# brown with silver?



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I was at this barn and in a stall was this cute yearling.. I cannot post pics of him sorry as I do not have permission from the owner. But his colour is this http://www.bluebonnetstables.com/images/Sold/Amber 6 Mths 021.jpg
But halfway down his tail goes to a colour like this http://www.allaboutdilutehorses.com/images/brown_silver1.jpg

If he has it in his mane u cannot see it yet as he is a yearling and it is still short... Any idea on what's possibly causing this? At first glance I think silver


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

Probably baby flaxen still growing out and/or gulastra plume.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Are you sure he's not graying? Eight Belles looked exactly the way you're describing (well, black rather than brown) before she was put down.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> Are you sure he's not graying? Eight Belles looked exactly the way you're describing (well, black rather than brown) before she was put down.


I don't know. Besides the tail there are no signs anywhere of greying.... He's completely 100% dark :/


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Kind of hard to judge off this...

Do you know the color of the parents? What breed?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I saw a 3 year old gray who looked like that when I was horse shopping. He was black with almost no other signs of graying except the bottom third of his tail was white- it looked like someone had put a mismatched extension in his tail  When I really looked for it I could see there were also white hairs showing up on his face but they were definitely not obvious.

Knowing the breed, or even better, the parents' colors would be helpful.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I do not know anything about him, he is just a horse I saw in a barn... I saw him yesterday too and realized i was wrong about his tail... It does look like gulastra plume, but it starts near the top of the tail. Looks more like this
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v231/bronyfelin-ponies/cleverTia.jpg


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

From looking at the website Blue Bonnets, I found this about the horse pictured.

Milagro's Amber Gem
Rocky Mountain / Kentucky Mountain Filly
2006 Weanling Smokey Black










Sire: Amego's Rockin' Gem color is stated as Dark Chocolate with flaxen mane/tail










Dam: Squirrel's Milagro


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

I was going to say liver chestnut with flaxen mane... but I'm no expert and I think Evansk got your answer, lol...


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Except that's just an example of some other horse that looks kind of like the one Nokota saw. 

We can speculate, but it's really impossible to say without (or possibly even with) photos. 

The white in the tail could be baby flaxen, gulastra plume, the result of silver, or a sign that it's going gray. Time will probably make it more obvious which it is


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Oops ! :lol: I read the post as her inquiring about the smokey black filly.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Evansk said:


> Oops ! :lol: I read the post as her inquiring about the smokey black filly.


I'm glad I'm not the onl one that readds things that's not there! HAHA!:lol:


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Haha xD
And yeah, if i see him again in like a year or so, guess it'll be easier to tell then lol


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Ask for permission to take pictures of the foal? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

toto said:


> Ask for permission to take pictures of the foal? :mrgreen:


Haha im not out there often enough... And tbh I don't even know who owns him :/


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Haha im not out there often enough... And tbh I don't even know who owns him :/


Aw- that stinks! im dyin to see thie horses color!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I saw him again last night. Owner wasn't there, but I asked someone what breed/breeds he is. Supposedly he's half Clyde (U can see it in him), and the other half is Thoroughbred/Hanovarian


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Hmm.. maybe hes just a liver then?


Wait.. does it sort of look like this









^ thats a bay just havent darkened up yet..



Or like this..









^ thats a liver chestnut that aint darkened up yet..


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

toto said:


> Hmm.. maybe hes just a liver then?
> 
> 
> Wait.. does it sort of look like this
> ...


Hmm maybe so


----------

